# GT: Game 42 vs Nets 1/25



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







VS








Los Angeles Clipper(20-21)VS 
New Jersey Nets(20-22)

WHEN: Thursday, January 25th at 7:30 PM PST; 10:30 PM EST
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
MEDIA: TNT; AM 830



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Sam Cassell | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








 Shaun Livingston | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas

Nets Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Jason Kidd | Vince Carter | Hassan Adams | Mikki Moore | Jason Collins

 Key Reserves







|







|








Marcus Williams | Bostjan Nachbar | Clifford Robinson

Q's Quote:
"Nets coming off a back to back and Clippers need this to take over sole position of the 8th playoff spot. Also, welcome back Mikki Moore :cheers:"

Q's Key To The Game:

Don't let Jersey come out swinging. Keep the Nets cool early, can't afford for them to start out hot and take a big lead.
Quinton Ross's Defense on Jason Kidd. If Ross can stay in front of Kidd and force a TO or two, Clippers should be in good shape.
Energy. Can the Clippers match the Nets energy and intensity? We all know Mikki's intensity and energy, can everyone on the Clippers squad step up?


Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 99-90
Q's Prediction Record: 24-17


Game Preview: 



After a couple of losing stretches earlier in the season, the Los Angeles Clippers appear to have found their groove as they've reached they halfway point.

The Clippers look to win their fourth straight game and move above .500 for the first time in more than a month as they host the New Jersey Nets on Thursday.

Los Angeles (20-21) had high expectations for this season after making the playoffs last season for the first time since 1996-97.

After enduring a five-game losing streak and a six-game skid at the start of the season, the Clippers are finally starting to turn things around.

They defeated Milwaukee 115-96 on Tuesday, and have won their last two games by a combined 40 points.

"We just need to take it one game at a time, that is the biggest thing,'' Corey Maggette said. "We can't get too far ahead of ourselves, and at the end of the day we just need to focus on working hard.''

Click to expand...

*​
Nets Game Thread :cheers:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand and Kaman need to dominate against the Nets weak big men. The Nets are coming off some tough loses and won't want to drop another. However, I do think the Clippers have this one. The Clippers just need to focus their attention on Carter.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I better hear a lot of cheers for mikki moore in the starting lineup. Thats one guy we should never have let get away, inasmuch as he wanted to be here, and we could have had for less then rebraca. Cant want to see marcus williams vs. shaun livingston. Vince carter vs. maggette to show why that trade is so much in the favor of the nets (which is why it will never happen).

I dont like the TNT broadcasters, but DANG, TNT HD broadcasts themeslves are just dang sexy. its so clear, clearer than ESPN and KTLA HD games, IMO.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

I wish we kept Mikki Moore...

Anyways, Clippers should win this if they just feed the ball to Brand and Kaman a lot. Brand should get 30+pts; Kaman should get 15+pts

I personally would like to see Maggette to start rather than Mobley b/c Maggette is just as big and athletic as Carter. Carter would be able to dominate if he has a smaller guy like Mobley guarding him. 

Stopping Kidd will be the most important key to the game. When he plays a great game, the Nets usually end up winning. We just have to play solid defense on Carter and force Kidd to pass it to one of the other role players.

Well, I hope we win. GO Clippers...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Pinto's Preview still isn't up, so I resorted with the NBA.com preview. Also, it's going to be sweet watching on TNT HD, I'ma have the radio on AM 830 just to listen to Ralph and Mike though


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Its on AM830 now? What happened to AM710?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

leidout said:


> Its on AM830 now? What happened to AM710?


They always seem to change the station, it was 830 last night and now it says TBD. Why the hell can't they just get one station and stick to it is way beyond me. 1110 or whatever they were on last year was good, stick to it.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

this game makes me wish that the clippers played in the atlantic division


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell, Mobley, Ross, Brand, and Kaman vs. Kidd, Adams, Carter, Moore, Collins.


Boo I want to listen to Ralph and Mike.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman wins the tip.

Cassell hits a tough baseline jumper.

Adams hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley misses a tough jumper.

Carter hits a quick jumper.

Brand posts up and hits the turn around.

Adams drives and hits the layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman, drives, posts up, and hits the hook shot.

Collins misses a very ugly shot.

Brand misses off of the bad bounce.

Reach in foul by Ross.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

dumb foul call on ross, the guy shoving him after the inbound gets no call.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mikki hits a long jumper.

Mobley drives for the bucket.

Collins posts up and gets fouled by Kaman.

Collins makes both FT's, one off of a bank. haha

Cassell hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand hits a nice jumper.

Carter misses a running hook.

Cassell for 3!!!

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 5.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

cassell with the hot hand


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carter hits the long jumper.

Kaman misses a bad shot.

Carter makes a bad shot.

Brand misses but Kaman gets it and gets hacked on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman hits both FT's.

Carter hits another long one.

Brand hits a long jumper.

Adams AIR BALLS.

Kaman gets fouled, non-shooting.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

blind refs, I could tell it touched the rim from a camera 100 feet away. Those are the poor calls i don't understand. Foul calls are subjective and it's understandable, but how do you miss one of these type of calls.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Collins fouls Brand, non-shooting.

Brand gets fouled again by Collins, non-shooting.

Cliffy checks in.

Shot clock violaton. It hit the rim!!! Good replay bt TNT.

Kidd to Cliffy for the shot.

Mobley hits the long 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carter makes 1 out of 2.

Cassell posts up but misses.

Ross with the steal.

Kaman trys a reverse.

Nachbar misses an OPEN 3.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Kaman should have at least tried to dunk that reverse airball.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman steps out of bounds.

Clippers up 2.

Timeout taken.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

steve kerr making some good points on maggette being the most helpful off the bench


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Had a distraction.

Back now.

Clippers up 7.

Mobley misses the layup.

Useless jumpball with .2 left.

Buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 31
Nets 24

A good offensive quarter for the Clippers. They need to keep it up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Robinson posts up and misses.

TT drives for the dunk!!!

Livingston called for a mystery foul.

Williams makes 1 out of 2.

TT air ball a 3, yuck...

Robinson bricks one.

Offensive foul on Maggette.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

House bricks one.

TT to Livingston for the dunk!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout taken by the Nets.

Clippers up 10.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, the Cat has come out hungry, Clippers should really just end this game before the half .


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nachbar misses a long 2.

House fouls Mobley, non-shooting.

TT with the sweet rainbow jumper.

A Net scores.

Kaman travels, errrr....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

MObley breaks up the oop.

TT for 3!!!!

He is playing well.

Williams drives, scores, and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Williams completes the 3 point play.

Maggette drives, scores, and gets fouled!

Carter gets the technical.

Maggette misses the T.

But he completes the 3 point play.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

House with the air ball.

Livingston posts up and misses.

Kidd hits a tough shot.

Ross misses but Kaman gets it, gets fouled, and scores!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman completes the 3 point play.

House misses a 3 in and out.

TT with the bad pass.

Williams drives but can't complete the shot.

Kaman gets fouled, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman misses the hook shot.

3 Nets misses.

Livingston misses after the beatiful drive.

Moore gets the tip dunk and then gets a T.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

did you hear that yell?

this game got really strange in the last 2 minutes


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, I don't know why Mikki got T'd up, but eh it's good for the CLippers. I'm glad to see him play again though, really miss him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes the FT from the T.

Livingston posts up and hits a fade away.

Kaman picks up his 3rd foul on a dumb play.

Moore loses the ball off his foot.

Cassell misses a jumper

Williams hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses the turn around.

House misses a 3 in and out.

Livingston throws it away.

Games is getting ugly.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

clippers falling apart in the last 2 minutes


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kidd drives for the easy layup.

TT misses the 3, Maggette gets the loose ball foul.

Kidd misses and it goes out over the board.

Maggette misses but Williams gives the ball back to the Clippers, haha.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 11 but not taking advantage of the situatoin.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

need a strong close to the half


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell turns it over.

TT gets the steal.

Maggette spin and score!

Robinson misses a long one.

Cassell misses a pull up.

House bricks another one.

Brand with the spin and score!

Timeout taken by the Nets.

Clippers up 15.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT breaks up the oop.

Brand hits the runner on the run.

Robinson misses the 3 and it goes out.

Maggette misses the jumper.

Williams hits the long jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette does a smart fake and gets hacked on the long 2. Great play.

Maggette makes both FT's.

TT steals it and throw a no look shot, fun but way off. Good hustle though.

Half.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

this has been a real interesting game, by interesting i mean some things happening i haven't seen in a while. strange plays, calls, shots.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 57
Nets 40

The Clippers weren't great in the 2nd quarter, at times ugly. But they did a good job towards the end. However I do think the Clippers should be up by a lot more.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Weasel said:


> Half:
> 
> Clippers 57
> Nets 40
> ...


The Nets must be playing very poorly if a 17 point lead isn't big enough for the Clippers!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Keep getting those assists!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carter scores quiclky for the 2nd half.

Brand air balls it...

Ross gets a reach in foul.

Collins breaks a long one.

Kaman posts up but misses.

Moore misses off the bounces.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

MObley throws it away.

Cassell steals it, pulls up and misses.

Kaman gets the block on Carter!

Collins with the loose ball foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell for 3!!!

Carter drives and hits a pull up.

Mobley gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley makes both FT's.

Kaman gets the block but Vince gets it and scores.

Kaman misses badly.

Kidd drives and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand can't handle the pass.

Kidd to Adams for the layup.

Timeout Clippers.

Clippers up 12.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

10 point lead


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

8 point lead


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

lead back to 12
carter puts it back to 9


----------



## CowboyBebop (Mar 20, 2006)

There goes that Maggette/Carter trade.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Mar 20, 2006)

I spoke to soon.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

The wave goes around staples


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

81-70 end of the third


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

88-80 9:00
Big three from Thomas
Big three from Carter


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

88-84


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

3 point game


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

2 point game and the nets have the ball. Why do the Clippers have to suck so much?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

What the hell kind of call was that? and why isn't Sammy in the game? Clippers need to calm the hell down, this is their game to win and theirs to lose.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Nets go up by three
where's sam?


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Clippers get to show off their biggest choke of the season on national tv?


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

why the hell didn't cassell come in sooner?


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

OMG we can lose this one


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clipper ball 8.7 seconds left. Down by 2.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooobbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbblllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
holy ****

not over yet


----------



## CowboyBebop (Mar 20, 2006)

Omg


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

oh my ****ing god that was awesome


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

oh and clippers win 101-102


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Man, everyone owes Mobley, big time


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

The Clippers are INCREDIBLY lucky that they won this one! It sounds like an awesome ending to the game, but it's unfortunate that they gave up such a huge lead. 

Oh well, a win is a win! .500!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

squeemu said:


> The Clippers are INCREDIBLY lucky that they won this one! It sounds like an awesome ending to the game, but it's unfortunate that they gave up such a huge lead.
> 
> Oh well, a win is a win! .500!!!


Don't forget sole possession of the 8th seed.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

squeemu said:


> The Clippers are INCREDIBLY lucky that they won this one! It sounds like an awesome ending to the game, but it's unfortunate that they gave up such a huge lead.
> 
> Oh well, a win is a win! .500!!!


"I say fire mike dunleavy now" - charles barkley


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

People in the NJ boards are going nuts!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, as if you needed this game, for those who thought the vince carter rumor was true, this game at least should show you why its not. There is no way in heck the clippers turn down a maggette/livingston/filler for carter and marcus williams trade. And at the same time, theres no way the nets offer that. If there was an offer like that on the table, the deal would be done, its so lopsided. 

Clippers did contact nets to ask about kidd and carter, but there were no such deals offered by nets as was reported (sources). 

ANyway, good end to terrible 4th quarter. Kaman should have been in there when brand got in foul trouble. How many shots did the nets make because brand couldnt play defense due to foul trouble. 

What is up with the song "rompe" by daddy yankee playing ever time kaman makes a bucket? That has got to be the worst matched song with player ive ever heard. 

Thank GOODNESS the clippers are taking advantage of this wonderful schedule they have had lately. THey need to get all the gimmie wins they can get, because soon they will start playing real teams again. Thats when we see if were lottery bound or playoff bound. I dont think these games really mean much the last few.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

MOBLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now the Clipper shouldn't have blown the lead but Mobley saved the day.


----------

